# Weird network in jail



## mururoa (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello,

With a recent installed jail I have strange network problems.
First I have something like 5 seconds delay before I get login prompt with ssh.
The jail is a rdiff-backup server but if I just ssh and then start the backup script it never succeeds. I have to ping the backuped server before and then the backup succeed.

This is the routing tables :

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
default            192.168.0.1        UGS     epair0b
127.0.0.1          link#1             UH          lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#2             U       epair0b
192.168.0.96       link#2             UHS         lo0
```

and the network config :

```
epair0b: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 9e:9a:22:52:de:ef
        inet 192.168.0.96 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
        media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T (10Gbase-T <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```
Any idea of what could be wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2016)

Judging by the epair interfaces combined with jails I'm guessing this is actually a PC-BSD system?

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## mururoa (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh, I forgot about that 
Host is Freenas 9.3 using FreeBSD 10.3 and jail is FreeBSD 10.3.


----------



## Remington (Oct 6, 2016)

It's best to address this problem on FreeNAS forum as its heavily modified OS based on FreeBSD.


----------

